# DNP Logs



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

There has been a lot of talk about it around here, so..

Another member and myself will be running DNP, keeping a log of it, and getting blood work done 5 weeks after the last run.

Not sure of the exact start date yet, but we'll keep you informed. This will be a great tool for many people, the two of us included.

The plan is to run it twice, as so, with a week break in between:

Days 1-3    200mg/day
Days 4-14  400mg/day

one week break and repeat.

We hope to learn a lot along the way, and to shed some light on this controversial compound. Stay tuned.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in for the ride.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

*Young Man Dies after Using a Diet Pill containing Dinitrophenol (DNP)*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm down for sure.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

It was actually cool how it came about. I've been talking about it here, and a little bit with him in private. He told me he got his stuff and that we should run it together and share the misery haha.

We will be using stuff from the same supplier as well. So that there are no discrepancies in terms of quality.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Young Man Dies after Using a Diet Pill containing Dinitrophenol (DNP)*


That is sad to hear. Thing that sucks is, we don't know what other supplements he was taking, nor his diet and fluid intake.

I wish we did though.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

*Death by DNP (used by Bachynsky on Lyme/cancer patients)*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

What was the diet and fluid intake like of these two young men? How much were they ingesting? What other activities were they involved in?

I'm not trying to play it off, I just want answers. Answers that I'm not finding from anyone on this board. So now, its time to step up to the plate and play ball.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

*Mother's warning after woman dies from fatal dose of fat-burning drug DNP - Telegraph*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Since no one can give concrete answers to any of these stories, I will use his as an auto reply:




bigbenj said:


> What was the diet and fluid intake like of these two young men? How much were they ingesting? What other activities were they involved in?
> 
> I'm not trying to play it off, I just want answers. Answers that I'm not finding from anyone on this board. So now, its time to step up to the plate and play ball.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

i thin heavy irons liver wants some dnp


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I have no clue what any of these people did. They said the girl ingested a large quantity. Well, how large exactly is large?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Listen, I can post from webmd, pubmed, wiki, all that shit, all day, just to prove whatever I want to. It's worthless to me, when every report conflicts the next one.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

If I come out of this shredded, I'm going to say fuck off.
If I die, I hope you all come to my funeral.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

It said the chick took a gram of DNP


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 9, 2012)

nice knowing ya benj,  RIP j/k... Im interested in seeing your log but Id be way to skeched to try my self,


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I missed that

"The court heard that Selena had taken a gram of the drug, popular with body builders, the day before she died – a dose more than five times the amount taken by even the most extreme bodybuilders.
At 5ft 3ins tall but weighing 15 stone she was desperate to lose weight. She scoured the internet for pills before finding the drug"

If I'm reading this right, she was 5'3, 105lbs and took a gram? Well no shit....
You see what I'm talking about? I have no clue what these people are taking, then I found out this broad took a gram. She probably didn't know shit about it.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> nice knowing ya benj,  RIP j/k... Im interested in seeing your log but Id be way to skeched to try my self,


This might be the time were my luck runs out and living on the edge finally gets the best off me.

fuck it, I'm going to power through this and come out lean and mean.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Vet Hum Toxicol. 2004 Oct;46(5):251-4.

*Dying to be thin: a dinitrophenol related fatality.*

McFee RB, Caraccio TR, McGuigan MA, Reynolds SA, Bellanger P.
*Source*

Long Island Regional Poison Control Center, Winthrop University Hospital, 107 Mineola Blvd, Mineola, NY 11501, USA.

*Abstract*

2,  4-dinitrophenol (DNP) was originally used as an explosive and later  introduced in the 1930's to stimulate metabolism and promote weight  loss. It's also a component of pesticides still available globally.  Concerns about hyperpyrexia lead to DNP being banned as a dietary aid in  1938. A 22-y-old male presented to the Emergency Department (ED) with a  change in mental status 16 h after his last dose of DNP. On admission  he was diaphoretic and febrile with an oral temperature of 102 F, but  lucid and cooperative. He became agitated and delirious. Intravenous  midazolam was initiated with mechanical cooling. Pancuronium was  administered later and the patient was intubated. Over the next hour the  patient became bradycardic, then asystolic, and despite resuscitative  efforts, died. Advertisements claim DNP safe at the dose our patient  ingested. It is widely available and with the potential to cause severe  toxicity is an understudied public health concern.

PMID:15487646 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

*Dying to be thin: a dinitrophenol related fa... [Vet Hum Toxicol. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

So, what we have here is, you're either trying to scare me into not using it, or you're going back on your whole "presenting unbiased information" bit, and only looking for the negative. hmmm..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

J Anal Toxicol. 2006 Apr;30(3):219-22.

*Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinitrophenol.*

Miranda EJ, McIntyre IM, Parker DR, Gary RD, Logan BK.
*Source*

Washington State Toxicology Laboratory, Washington State Patrol, 2203 Airport Way South, Seattle, Washington 98134, USA.

*Abstract*

We  report the cases of two individuals, one in Tacoma, WA, and the second  in San Diego, CA, whose deaths were attributed to ingestion of  2,4-dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP). 2,4-DNP has historically been used as a  herbicide and fungicide. By uncoupling mitochondrial oxidative  phosphorylation, the drug causes a marked increase in fat metabolism  that has led to its use to aid weight loss. Both cases reported here  involved its use for this purpose. Features common to both cases  included markedly elevated body temperature, rapid pulse and  respiration, yellow coloring of the viscera at autopsy, history of use  of weight loss or body building supplements, and presence of a yellow  powder at the decedent's residence. Because of its acidic nature, the  drug is not detected in the basic drug fraction of most analytical  protocols, but it is recovered in the acid/neutral fraction of  biological extracts and can be measured by high-performance liquid  chromatography or gas chromatography-mass spectrometry. The  concentration of 2,4-DNP in the admission blood samples of the two  deaths reported here were 36.1 and 28 mg/L, respectively. Death in both  cases was attributed to 2,4-DNP toxicity. Review of information  available on the internet suggests that, although banned, 2,4-DNP is  still illicitly promoted for weight loss.

PMID:16803658 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

*Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinit... [J Anal Toxicol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

*-Thresh: Alive and well after using DNP
-Vindicated: Alive and well after using DNP
-Anapolack: Alive and well after using DNP
-XYZ: Alive and well after using DNP
-GMO: Alive and currently using DNP

^All people who know what they're doing. All of them alive.*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Toxicol Ind Health. 2011 May;27(4):323-7. Epub  2010 Dec 21.

*2, 4-dinitrophenol poisoning caused by non-oral exposure.*

Jiang Jiukun, Yuan Zhihua, Huang Weidong, Wang Jiezan.
*Source*

Department of Emergency, The First Affiliated Hospital, College of Medicine, Zhejiang University, Hangzhou, China.

*Abstract*

2,  4-Dinitrophenol (2, 4-DNP) is widely used in industry, but recently,  poisoning through consumption for weight control has been frequently  reported. We report the cases of two patients whose deaths were  attributed to occupational and non-oral exposure of 2, 4-DNP. They were  all poisoned through skin absorption and respiratory tract inhalation;  common features were excessive sweating, hyperthermia, tachycardia,  clouded consciousness and asystole. Because of the lack of specific  early symptoms, effective antidotes and the means of washing the  contamination from the skin, their arrival in hospital was delayed and  the supportive therapy was ineffectual. Cardiac arrest occurred quickly  and unexpected after admission.

PMID:21177364 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

According to the guy on the internet DNP is safer that hormones....


J Zhejiang Univ Sci B. 2011 Mar;12(3):189-92.
*Clinical features and treatment in patients with acute 2,4-dinitrophenol poisoning.*

Lu YQ, Jiang JK, Huang WD.
*Source*

Department  of Emergency, the First Affiliated Hospital, School of Medicine,  Zhejiang University, Hangzhou 310003, China. luyuanqiang@yahoo.cn

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

To report clinical features and treatment of 16 cases of acute 2,4-dinitrophenol poisoning.
*METHODS: *

A  total of 16 patients suffering from acute poisoning due to non-oral  exposure to 2,4-dinitrophenol were sent to our hospital. Two died within  3 h after admission, while the other 14 responded to supportive  treatment and hemoperfusion. Clinical features and treatment of the  patients were retrospectively analyzed and presented.
*RESULTS: *

Fourteen  patients recovered and were discharged after four to six weeks of  treatment. No obvious poisoning sequelae were found in the three-month  follow-up.
*CONCLUSIONS: *

Non-oral exposure to  2,4-dinitrophenol is toxic. Hemoperfusion and glucocorticoid treatments  may be efficient measures to prevent mortality, but this requires  further study.

PMID:21370503 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
PMCID: PMC3048933


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay, more useless posts that don't tell me anything about how they got to that state!!!
If you show me some studies/reports of people using 400mg, including their diet and fluid intake, and dropping dead, I will drop the idea altogether.


----------



## meow (Feb 9, 2012)

I can see that Heavy is a big fan of DNP


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not denying these reports, as they obviously happened, but they aren't giving me and variables.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> So, what we have here is, you're either trying to scare me into not using it, or you're going back on your whole "presenting unbiased information" bit, and only looking for the negative. hmmm..


  Many guys here are telling you DNP is safe according to studies. One or two guys are telling you to look at the evidence that it's dangerous. If you don't like the evidence just ignore it. I also have seen ZERO modern scientific studies stating DNP is safe for human consumption.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

meow said:


> I can see that Heavy is a big fan of DNP


I wouldn't mind the posts, if they gave me more info to work with.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

J Med Toxicol. 2011 Sep;7(3):205-12.

*2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP): a weight loss agent with significant acute toxicity and risk of death.*

Grundlingh J, Dargan PI, El-Zanfaly M, Wood DM.
*Source*

Emergency Medicine, Whittington Hospital, London, UK.

*Abstract*

2,4-Dinitrophenol  (DNP) is reported to cause rapid loss of weight, but unfortunately is  associated with an unacceptably high rate of significant adverse  effects. DNP is sold mostly over the internet under a number of  different names as a weight loss/slimming aid. It causes uncoupling of  oxidative phosphorylation; the classic symptom complex associated with  toxicity of phenol-based products such as DNP is a combination of  hyperthermia, tachycardia, diaphoresis and tachypnoea, eventually  leading to death. Fatalities related to exposure to DNP have been  reported since the turn of the twentieth century. To date, there have  been 62 published deaths in the medical literature attributed to DNP. In  this review, we will describe the pattern and pathophysiology of DNP  toxicity and summarise the previous fatalities associated with exposure  to DNP.

PMID:21739343 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

heavy is headed towards liver failure on safe drugs like diet and cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wouldn't mind the posts, if they gave me more info to work with.


You need to read the abstracts. Post #19 above.

_"Over  the next hour the  patient became bradycardic, then asystolic, and  despite resuscitative  efforts, died. Advertisements claim DNP safe at  the dose our patient  ingested."_


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Many guys here are telling you DNP is safe according to studies. One or two guys are telling you to look at the evidence that it's dangerous. If you don't like the evidence just ignore it. I also have seen ZERO modern scientific studies stating DNP is safe for human consumption.


...and that's the problem. There aren't any studies tilting it either way. None of these reports tell me about any of the variables included. I see a girl who died taking a gram, at just over 100lbs. No surprise. Then a bunch of other reports, with zero talk of how much was taken, among all the other missing parts to the story.

I'm not ignoring anything, its just SEVERELY lacking in detail.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You need to read the abstracts. Post #19 above.
> 
> _"Over  the next hour the  patient became bradycardic, then asystolic, and  despite resuscitative  efforts, died. Advertisements claim DNP safe at  the dose our patient  ingested."_



I read that part. How much was the dose exactly?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Show me a single modern day Pubmed article stating DNP is safe in humans like your internet drug dealer told you.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Find me one, just one report, where someone took dnp at 200mg for 3 days, and then bumped it up to 400mg for the next eleven. They also need to have adequate fluid intake 1.5-2 gallons. Also, no carbs within four hours of dosing.

If you can find me just one person who did it this way and died, I will condemn DNP and drop it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Emerg Med J. 2010 Feb;27(2):159-60.
*Deliberate poisoning with dinitrophenol (DNP): an unlicensed weight loss pill.*

Bartlett J, Brunner M, Gough K.
*Source*

St Mary's Hospital, Praed Street, London W2 1NY, UK. james.d.bartlett@hotmail.co.uk

*Abstract*

A  46-year-old man took a lethal dose of an agent called dinitrophenol  (DNP). He presented 11 h after ingestion with loin pain, diarrhoea and  vomiting. He rapidly deteriorated with profound hyperthermia, acute  renal failure, hyperkalaemia, metabolic acidosis and eventually  haemodynamic instability. Despite aggressive supportive measures and  rapid sequence induction, he deteriorated and died 21 h after ingestion.  DNP is a metabolic poison that acts by uncoupling oxidative  phosphorylation, leading to uncontrolled hyperthermia. It is an illegal  weight loss agent that is used by body builders and is freely available  on many internet websites. This case highlights the potential for  patients to obtain and ingest exotic poisons. A summary of currently  recommended treatment and a review of the literature on DNP is included,  as well as a discussion of therapies that may be effective in treating  hyperthermia in this situation.

PMID:20156878 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Show me a single modern day Pubmed article stating DNP is safe in humans like your internet drug dealer told you.



Find me one for half of the drugs you have put in your body. Whats the point?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Post a pubmed article about how tren is safe for human use(if that article even exists) then I'll find one that says its not. We can do this all night.

I want to find out through personal experience, not through copy and pasting from pubmed.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/17990-death-dnp.html*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Post a pubmed article about how tren is safe for human use(if that article even exists) then I'll find one that says its not. We can do this all night.
> 
> I want to find out through personal experience, not through copy and pasting from pubmed.


Please provide any modern scientific study stating DNP is safe for human consumption. I can post dozens proving its* poison. *

You just want to hear "run DNP bro, its safe"


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 9, 2012)

damn... bro heavys looking out for you bro, thats pretty cool


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Not at all. I have REPEATEDLY asked you to find a story, report, study, etc., that actually includes dosage, along with diet and fluid intake. Just one. One and I will drop this completely. I'm not saying you can't find it, I'm just saying if you do find it, I will drop this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

i think its fda aproved dnp?


big true right heavy


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Heavy is like my big brother. We argue from time to time. I'm kind of swaying towards the whole younger brother who should have listened to his older brother to begin with.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

risk and reward to everything


seen heavy post he loves xanax....prescription addiction has sky rocketed in recent years

eq...animal drug
tren...duh...on an on an on


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW, did not expect the thread to turn this way. did not expect heavy to be so against dnp. would love to hear XYZ chime in here.


anyway, benj know this: I will come to your funeral my friend. I will console your wife in any way she needs

lol, joking bro. wives and gf's of friends are strictly off limits.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

_"People have died from as little as 600 mg per day, taken over several days."_
Read more: Dnp And Weight Loss | LIVESTRONG.COM
​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

remember when heavy loved wp and then....
remember when he hated sd and then...
remember when he was a ------ rep and then


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure the good bro drug dealer accurately assembles his DNP caps. No way that bro could be off by a few hundred mg. I'm sure he is really careful bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm sure the good bro drug dealer accurately assembles his DNP caps. No way that bro could be off by a few hundred mg. I'm sure he is really careful bro.


 how many mils of ugl test you shoot this year?


bottom line send heavy some free dnp and it will be the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread is going to nose dive even harder now lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I will say this though, all the supposed "experts" are nowhere to be found. That speaks volumes to me.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

KOS, I think you're starting to take things too far. just my opinion.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn you, Heavy! Planting the seed of doubt!

Fuck! I feel like for once, I should listen to the wiser, older person, and use my better judgement. Son of a bitch!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

By the way, my wife said she loves heavy, and to thank him for planting the doubt in my head lol


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Find me one, just one report, where someone took dnp at 200mg for 3 days, and then bumped it up to 400mg for the next eleven. They also need to have adequate fluid intake 1.5-2 gallons. Also, no carbs within four hours of dosing.
> 
> If you can find me just one person who did it this way and died, I will condemn DNP and drop it.


 

Who cares anyways, your stubborn.  You really want to put your body in that kind of danger just to get ripped? Dedication and more diet i would lean towards.  Not saying yours isnt already on point.  I just dont see a point in messing with stuff that harmful


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> KOS, I think you're starting to take things too far. just my opinion.


 it is what it is
heavy could have made a thread with this shit studies...could have linked it...if i was harrassing at that level....all kinds of mouth


get him some free ben ...he will stop pulluting your log


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

Just get powder and dose it yourself...

If you can't do that accurately then you also can't dose your AAS properly....

Start dose low, 100mg, every 5 days creep up 100mg. 500mg is a good stopping point. Dumb easy safe way to dose. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

cocoleveo7686 said:


> Who cares anyways, your stubborn.  You really want to put your body in that kind of danger just to get ripped? Dedication and more diet i would lean towards.  Not saying yours isnt already on point.  I just dont see a point in messing with stuff that harmful


I'm stubborn? and you know this how? because you read posts in a thread? gtfo. Read the god damn posts right above you.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it is what it is
> heavy could have made a thread with this shit studies...could have linked it...if i was harrassing at that level....all kinds of mouth
> 
> 
> get him some free ben ...he will stop pulluting your log


I have no clue what his true intention was here. oh well.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 9, 2012)

In on this. good luck with your shredded goals of 2012


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Shit's gettin Deep


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright, fellas. I'm going to bow out. My wife didn't like the idea to begin with, and I need to change my ways and listen to a word from the wise. 

I know heavy is just looking out for me, and I appreciate it.

Some may call me a pussy, but that's fine. I need to go with my gut and listen to the right people for once.

As tempting as it is, I can get it done through a proper diet, cardio, and some other fat burner. I will feel much more proud of my progress this way. Some people may take the risk, or hell, there might not be any risk for me, but I need to be safe.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

pussy

lol


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2012)

For liability purposes, i think IM should pull the plug on all future DNP journals. When he drops dead, the trail will lead back to the board and then this whole place will be under a microscope. I know, i know...im a fool. dnp is super safe, yada yada


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Alright, fellas. I'm going to bow out. My wife didn't like the idea to begin with, and I need to change my ways and listen to a word from the wise.
> 
> I know heavy is just looking out for me, and I appreciate it.
> 
> ...



The EC stack worked well for me, personally. Shredded down about 2% BF in just about 4 weeks bro...you ever try that stack?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Alright, fellas. I'm going to bow out. My wife didn't like the idea to begin with, and I need to change my ways and listen to a word from the wise.
> 
> I know heavy is just looking out for me, and I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 

Probably a good move brother.  Get some clen and t3 instead.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> For liability purposes, i think IM should pull the plug on all future DNP journals. When he drops dead, the trail will lead back to the board and then this whole place will be under a microscope. I know, i know...im a fool. dnp is super safe, yada yada



This is what I was thinking as well....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> The EC stack worked well for me, personally. Shredded down about 2% BF in just about 4 weeks bro...you ever try that stack?





Pittsburgh63 said:


> Probably a good move brother.  Get some clen and t3 instead.


I'm going to check out different stacks tomorrow.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

I just want you guys to hear the other side. A couple guys came in here over the last few days blowing up threads about how great DNP is and how safe it is. One guy has been warned 3 times to stop soliciting the sale of DNP. They are making a profit off the sales of DNP so of course they are going to put the best possible spin on it. I have never seen an UG drug used in BB'ing that has caused so many poisonings. I want you guys to understand the risks. If you want to use it then be VERY careful and start the dose VERY low. 

Ben is in good shape. He doesn't need DNP at all. He can easily meet his goals and win the comp he is in without it. Hell, I'll make sure he gets whatever prize Pars is offering if he agrees NOT to use DNP. Out of my own pocket.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I just want you guys to hear the other side. A couple guys came in here over the last few days blowing up threads about how great DNP is and how safe it is. One guy has been warned 3 times to stop soliciting the sale of DNP. They are making a profit off the sales of DNP so of course they are going to put the best possible spin on it. I have never seen an UG drug used in BB'ing that has caused so many poisonings. I want you guys to understand the risks. If you want to use it then be VERY careful and start the dose VERY low.
> 
> Ben is in good shape. He doesn't need DNP at all. He can easily meet his goals and win the comp he is in without it. Hell, I'll make sure he gets whatever prize Pars is offering if he agrees NOT to use DNP. Out of my own pocket.


 dang


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I just want you guys to hear the other side. A couple guys came in here over the last few days blowing up threads about how great DNP is and how safe it is. One guy has been warned 3 times to stop soliciting the sale of DNP. They are making a profit off the sales of DNP so of course they are going to put the best possible spin on it. I have never seen an UG drug used in BB'ing that has caused so many poisonings. I want you guys to understand the risks. If you want to use it then be VERY careful and start the dose VERY low.
> 
> Ben is in good shape. He doesn't need DNP at all. He can easily meet his goals and win the comp he is in without it. Hell, I'll make sure he gets whatever prize Pars is offering if he agrees NOT to use DNP. Out of my own pocket.



Your a good man bro. 

I'm one of those pro DNP people, but let me be clear, I don't sell any so don't ask me. Thanks 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^your a good dude heavy


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Well what do you know, I just decided not to use it LOL.

But really, I'm not going to go that route.

You have a PM.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

No one loves me like heavy does =)
Strong no homo!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Word...That shit is dangerous.. Period! You don't need that to compete or in general..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would have made the "no homo" a little bigger


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL. Naw, heavys been my dude for a long time now. Helping me out behind the scenes. I have tons of respect for him.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

If you dont know by now Benj is VERY HOMO with his bros


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

These niggas just don't know bout me.
Tellin' me to be less homo n stuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ghey!


----------



## boss (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Young Man Dies after Using a Diet Pill containing Dinitrophenol (DNP)*




Bye bye benj!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 10, 2012)

I can feel the gay love cumming through my phone. How sweet.

On a side note, I've been reading about dnp also. Scary stuff. But also my friend is a non biased dr, and advised me to stay the hell away from it.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## GEZA (Feb 11, 2012)

sweet,lol


----------

